# Heath, OH AS, Y F Bk/Tan #0133



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15646200

This sweet girl came in as a stray and she is scared to death. She looks like a pure bred GSD. Very pretty and very scared please help her.


Licking County Animal Shelter
Heath, OH
740-349-6562


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Bump..........


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

NO help for sweet miss pretty girl.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyone ???


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

WHY no lookers for this poor girl. She is in the same shelter as the senior WGSD.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

posted on my facebook


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Her listing as been removed, I hope she was adopted?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: XiraHer listing as been removed, I hope she was adopted?


Vicki,

Thanks for the update, I sure hope she was to......


----------

